# Bezel Problem Of Adaptation......



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi

I 'm an happy owner of an O&W M-1 diver watch.

I got it from few months, i noticed that the bezel got some play...... :blink:

When i press on the bottom of the bezel i feel a side "play" .....have you already felt that on your watch ?

Have found a solution to solve this small inconvenience ?

:wallbash:


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Patrick.

I dont have and M1 but the ID3077 that i have has the exact same slight give in it that you mentioned and was pretty much fresh from Roy after being serviced so i think that they are all like that TBH


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

It is of what I was afraid, i'm a little disapointed with this "Swiss Made" quality.........









it will be fine if a best adaptation will be done in the future...........if Mr A Wajs read me ...... :huh:


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Get an Seiko Monster or Monster-lite, they have a really nice feel to the bezel...


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

This issue does seem to crop up from time to time. My M4 has been like this from new. I think it's a bit of a shame, but not a major disaster.


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi,

Just sent my M5 to Roy to get a domed glass fitted (just cause i think it'll look cool), but i also asked him if he could have a look at the bezel to see if there was anything he could do to get rid of the play.

Will update when i get it back,

Tom.


----------



## Patrick82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi

I think i've find a solution.

I get off the bezel, inside you got a metal ring which block the bezel on the case.

It's look like an octogon, with several coast. _

I press this ring in the other side, i mean that i gave a star form to the ring......i hoppe you guess what i mean....

Like this the ring can block firmly the bezel on the case (no more side play).

The craftiness is to give mo block power to this ring.










Sorry for the poor draw, but the way to work is that.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Patrick82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i've find a solution.
> 
> ...


Excellent stuff, Patrick. I had the same problem with a Vostok which was solved in the same way...


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Patrick82 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think i've find a solution.
> 
> ...


Sounds great, i just forwarded it on for Roy (although i'm sure he already knew lol, think i'm beginning to be a bit of a pest :huh


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

After having the glass changed on my watch to a domed one, do you think Roy will pressure test it?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

No.................but why not ask HIM :huh:


----------



## TomWazza (Feb 11, 2008)

Well...

A ) I've emailed Roy quite a lot over the last few days regarding my watch and am beginning to be a bit of a pest with all of my questions.

B ) I presumed that it was possible that some of you guys might have had Roy change the glass on your watches, and maybe you might know... :blink:


----------

